

Ask HN: Voxel rendering engine for iOS. What next? - larssonvomdach

Hi,<p>I implemented a performant voxel rendering engine for iOS:<p>---<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPciH3Ynci0&#38;t=3m28s<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkzlpXr7au4<p>---<p>Code/Docs:<p>https://github.com/larsxschneider/iVoxel<p>https://github.com/larsxschneider/MasterThesis<p>---<p>Any idea what this could be used for/who would be interested in this kind of stuff?<p>Thanks,
Lars
======
freemarketteddy
dude thats awesome man....I have been thinking of making a cool virtual
reality app where you changed the projection of the view with the
accelerometer and gyroscope...could potentially use your library aking
it...thanks a lot!

~~~
corysama
At the moment, the only license I can find on the code is "Copyright 2010 Lars
Schneider. All rights reserved" You'll need to get a license cleared by Lars
before you use his lib.

------
freemarketteddy
Question : How do I go about drawing my own point clouds.?

